# ADZPCTKO April 27-29 2012 near San Diego



## wokofshame (Feb 2, 2012)

http://pct77.org/adz/
Heres the URL its basically a party of people about to hike the pacific crest trail or at least try to or maybe once did or are trail groupies or would like to hike it someday or maybe are just showing up to get buzzed at Lake Morena CA which is Basically 45 miles east of San Diego, CA. You take the 894 bus which runs M-F only limited hours morn and afternoon.
be there or be square! I mean, wtf else will you be doing? If you are in SD or Slab City ya might as well show up


----------

